# 07 maxima engine knocking bad please help



## sellncell2u (May 31, 2010)

this is my first time with this username i lost my other one anyway i have a 07 maxima se the oil light came on last nite its done this before and then the i can here the valves a little bit so i changed the oil new filter 4.5 quarts.. so i was getting on it i smelled like this burning rubber or hot smell i got off interstate stoped at light car at idle was running rough i gave it gas and it didnt want to go and i herd this loud knocking sound not like valves like rods i shut off motor and waited 2 hours went back and just try to turn motor over with out starting and it was the noise of rods doesnt sound like valves to loud.. i need help i though maybe oil pump but light didnt come on... or maybee filter clogged or i dont know need help from yall experts it has 87000 miles on it... i always smell this burnt smell when im getting on it and its starting to lag in power to maybe a belt i dont know PLEASE HELP :newbie:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like you ran the oil dry. When the oil light comes on, it's usually too late. I'm betting you spun a rod bearing.


----------

